# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  The most amazing/profound thing you have ever experienced.

## Serinanth

Ok so heres the deal, I want you guys to recount some of the most amazing vistas you have ever seen and experienced in the dream world.

I remember this one like it were yesterday

It was so beautiful, pristine, perfect. 

A coastal community, the shore consisting of high cliffs, and many protected harbours, the villages had been carved into the rock and some docks were even in caves, no storm could ever make the people of this place worry.  The villages and towns, and the city were all perced above on the high cliffs, the lower villages on the water had acces through tunnels, and starways carved into the rock... In tha main harbor, 

HUNDREDS of vessels, all of them sleek and beautiful, they cut through the water like it were ..... crap.. the water itself was so calm, the but ships and boats, they all cut through it like they were flying, many of the vessels had a trimaran design, 3 hulled ships massive sails, no engines... heh who needed them. but in the center of this massive protected bay, was a statue... It was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen, carved of marble, inlayed with jems and gold and platinum, a mermaid, sitting on a rock holding an up pointed trident, her hair gold the trident silvery her scales a miraid of irridecent colors... and this was no small statue.. she was probably around the size of lady liberty...

I would have to say though that this was one of the most visually stunning things I have ever seen....


Sooo how bout all of you =D

----------


## Lucius

The most beautiful thing I have ever seen? Or the most amazing?(because amazing to me is not nessarily pleasurable)

The most beautiful..when I first laid eyes on a certain spirit..
*winks at Seri* you know   ::wink::  

The most amazing..hmmm..actually whats both amazing and beautiful is the form that my guide sometimes takes..not an eagle like i stated before..but a silver/white phoenix

The most impressive bird with glorious wings of shining silver feathers. Its white sparkling body...sparkles all over, its glowing eyes. It was a grand sight indeed, its mostly night..moon and stars.. I worship them.. 

Moon Phoenix+ Moon + stars= Sight Supreme

----------


## Seeker

The most beautiful:

Was at a lakeside resort.  The water was very clear, however since it was a freshwater lake, a little bigger than a pond, you couldn't see the bottom.
The sunlight glinted off of the small waves.
All around one side of the lake, large piers had been build and held many small shops.  
It was a warm spring day and many people were just walking around, browsing through the shops and eating icecream.
Everyone had on colorful shirts and shorts.  
The breeze was warm and had the smells of food and flowers.  

I walked out of a restroom into this scene and became instantly lucid.  I was amazed at the richness of the scene and just walked around.
I could feel the weight of my body in my tennis shoes, I could feel the breeze blowing my hair, I could feel the warmthness of the sun on my face.

This happened almost five years ago, and yet I can still remember all of these details....

----------


## Serinanth

awsome! keep it coming people!

----------


## evangel

> _Originally posted by Serinanth_
> *Ok so heres the deal, I want you guys to recount some of the most amazing vistas you have ever seen and experienced in the dream world.
> 
> *



The most beautiful scene/scenes that I've seen have to be flying through iradescent gas clouds and nebulas in outer space. The colors were beyond derscription... (majestic?) -bright oranges, golds, glowing blues, and other metallic colors like bronze, silver, and reds  ::dreaming::    The wonder of seeing colorful spiral galaxies and pulsing stars and being totally serene while flying in such a setting is probably part of what made it so beautiful, too, I suppose.

----------


## urFAVcookie

have u ever thought that something u saw in ur dream was soo much better then what u saw when u were awake?

well the most beautiful thing i saw in my dream was this one painting. i saw it in my art class. well in my dream it wasnt a painting but i was in the painting. have any of u seen one by Vermeer called _View of Delft_?

well in my dream it seemed more life like and vivid.

----------


## urFAVcookie

edit: heres a link http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth/verme.../view-delft.jpg

i ate pie there   :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

Off topic:  Evangel, that is one kicking avatar!  Great choice!

Now, on with the stories....

----------


## evangel

Yeh. I like it too...
 ::-P:  

I searched all over the net for angel art and finally found one that I liked. the last one was a little too "dark" for me.

----------


## Serinanth

Now thats how I envison an angel. 
That is an awsome avy =)

----------


## Seeker

*bump*

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> **bump**



 seeker, seeker, seeker... 

The most amazing/profound thing i've ever seen was this enormous cafe in the middle of this huge town where you had to swim around to get everywhere. There were canals and channels to get around and there was overpasses and such for other uses. Anyway, back to the cafe. This place was huge! inside it there were cascading waterfalls coming from the roof and there were counters with bars behind them and shelves filled with all sorts of odd things that were for eating and drinking. The roof was really high and was held up by huge textured columns! There were also small tunnels with water running through them so that you could hop in one and end up in another part of the cafe! Also to top it off this cafe was run by MerPeople! So there were all sorts of fish people and other creatures laughing and having fun....   :smiley:  
It was awesome!

----------


## Seeker

Sounds like a great idea for a South Pacific resort!

Sorry about the bump   :Oops:  just thought the thread was getting a little cold.
I enjoyed reading about your experience, I can visualize it, Great!

Come on everyone SHARE!

----------


## Damone

While this doesn't count as anything visually stunning I'll still share it. The most amazing thing that ever happened to me was the way it felt the first time I was able to prolong a dream.

I remember standing talking to someone (no one I actually knew, just a random dream person) when I felt like I was strating to lift upwards starting at the back of my head. It dawned on me, "I'm waking up but I'm not ready yet." 

So I sat down, took a deep breath and started thinking, "Relax." The more I started to pull away, the more I tried to concentrate on calming down. I even got to the point to where I could see myself sitting on the ground as well as the dresser and window in my room. Finally I could feel myself coming back down till I was completely under again. I looked around, whoever I was talking to was gone, saw I was back and let out a big, "YEAH!!!"

Now if only I could get better at it I'd be all set!    :smiley:  

Damone

----------


## Seeker

You will get better at it!  Just takes practice!

----------


## Serinanth

I would also have to say one of the most profound experiences was the dream in which I was on the oregon coast, woke up fell back asleep and resumed...

It was not a pleasant feeling... but it was profound beyond measure, it was then that I realised that reality is within, not external. Not saying this world is fake, but reality itself is created and exists through experience, and each of us being the unique individuals that we are, each experience reality in our own way.

----------


## Redrabit69

Strangest thing I can remember is being dressed like a nun, in a big old shitty industrial looking elevator type thing on my way to jail...being a guy and all, that just aint right   ::whyme::

----------


## Jonny

Hi there, I've just joined this forum although I have been looking around for quite sometime.

The other day I had a very vivid, what I think was also a lucid dream. 

I basically began to conjure up an orchestra of drums which sounded like it was made in heaven, and each drum was playing in time to create a masterpiece.

Anyway; this promted me to do some research; and I came across this site.

What I described was probably the most amazing dream I've had in terms of hearing things, although I have flown a few times.

The most beautiful thing I've ever seen was when I had a dream I was at a lake side.  There were three swans sitting on the lake; these swans were a kind of colour you get when you put petrol in water, the purple yellow effect.   The setting was silent but I was consumed by the beauty of these swans, and I was the happiest man alive when I awoke

----------


## Seeker

Were you one of the younger sexy nuns or an older battle-axe type.

You know that late in the 18th century, there were certain individuals, 'the Libertines', that were obsessed with pornography involving nuns and priests!  ::o:  

Just read 'Justine' by Marquis de Sade!

----------


## Redrabit69

haha   :smiley:   musta been the old battleaxe type, beacuse after my miraculous escape (if I even got to jail, my recall aint great!) I got a huge sword from the drycleaner and took on a dude with a laser gun or something, weirdest thing was, it seemed like I was in a game called Fallout Tactics (and since this has happened a few times, I think computer games are my dream sign     ::wink::   )

----------


## Citizen Erased

> _Originally posted by Jonny_
> *
> 
> Hi there, I've just joined this forum although I have been looking around for quite sometime.
> 
> The other day I had a very vivid, what I think was also a lucid dream. 
> 
> I basically began to conjure up an orchestra of drums which sounded like it was made in heaven, and each drum was playing in time to create a masterpiece.
> 
> ...



This is something I've been aiming to do when I can become lucid. Hopefully it will inspire me and make me more creative in my own music making. I think it's immense that we have the capacity to do this in our dreams; create the most beautiful music out of the aether. Interesting.

----------


## Jonny

The most amazing thing about conjuring this orchestra was probably the fact that I consider myself to be a completly talentless and uninspired musician that can't really play in time, yet my sub-consiousness had the ability to create this music out of nothing!

Maybe we are excellent in something subconsiously, but to the opposite of this we aren't in the consious world?

----------


## YULAW

Well one of the most beautiful dream scenearies that I've ever seen, was within this huge city with skyscapers of all different designs the buildings were made of crystals and glass finishings with radiant colors as I looked around they seem to just spawn up right before my eyes. the city was inside a huge dome and that dome seemed to be floating in the ocean. Now the amazing thing was, was that there was nothing around but beautiful water with this Domed City directly in the middle. The City was alive with people doing there everyday things and I was just browsing checking out the scene from high above in first persons. I never noticed any vehicles or anything but one thing that shocked me was the Dual System this place was obviously located within One of the Suns were just about the distance of ours from Earth. The other was very prominent but further away. and it Was bright Blusih Green. Guess thats the reason for the Dome. Protection from rays.

----------


## Cold Fusion

By far the most amazing dream I had was ascending to heaven in the rapture. The feeling of floating up and joy of the moment was unreal. I've never had a lucid dream, but I assume thats what it feels like.

----------


## phantasy

::hrm::  

I can't think of a scene, but of a voice.

I had a dream I had this lovely blue and white parakeet. I would poke at its breast, it would hop on my finger and I would tell it to read Quranic verses for me. This was during Ramadan, the month of fasting.

It had the most beautiful voice for reading Quran. It was a man's very handsome, clear, strong voice. I would become enraptured by it. It gives me goosebumps just thinking about the voice, although I can't recall what it sounded like anymore.

::shivers::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Cold Fusion_
> *By far the most amazing dream I had was ascending to heaven in the rapture. The feeling of floating up and joy of the moment was unreal. I've never had a lucid dream, but I assume thats what it feels like.*



I had a friend that had that dream!  Unfortunately, she bouced off the ceiling and didn't get to go.  She was really messed up for a few weeks after that.  You can imagine the interpretations on that one!

----------


## Ev

I was really amazed then i had few narrative type of normal dreams. 
I wasnt present in that dream, but I could observe/feel multiple persons at the time. I knew their thoughts/motives and I just saw the story. It felt like i was controlling the matrix  :smiley:  Then i popped into one of the persons and become myself.

----------


## Blissful

Most beautiful dream for me is when after much major turmoil in my life ended, I had a dream of all the things I love (which are very simple).

I was in an all white home that was on a hill with windows all around it (windows from the floor to the ceiling) so there was Lots of natural sunlight coming through. The weather was a mild 70 degrees and my home faced a field of apple trees (I love the smell of apples in the fall in New England)  and there was a nice breeze carrying the smell of apples right to me.  I was on the phone with my best friend telling her how beautiful everything was and I turned around and there was the lake (although I would prefer an ocean, the lake really represented the calm I was feeling in my life at that time).

MAN I WISH I HAD WATERFRONT PROPERTY LIKE THAT WILL APPLE TREES SURROUNDING ME.  Man.. that's just .. just.. aaaaaahh BLISSFUL!!!  :smiley:

----------


## Serinanth

*melts*

Have you lived in new england all your life?

I recently made the move from Eastern Long Island to MAss and now I got a house right on the CT/MA border.. no joke the neighbors yard is MA and I am in CT

I love the fall, I cant help but jump in the pile of leaves I just raked and take a nap, nothing like the smell of being inside a big pile of leaves =) 


"Then mother nature throws you a wildcard and you find a slug"
Calvin

----------


## jacobo

> _Originally posted by Serinanth_
> *
> \"Then mother nature throws you a wildcard and you find a slug\"
> Calvin*



calvin is a prophet that our society is not yet ready for.

----------


## Serinanth

No kidding... 

Watterson is an amazing artist and writer.  

I remember one picture he drew... of a dead bird, just a picture but it was like you could feel the warmth still emanating from the little body that had just ceaced.

I was so upset when he decided to stop =( 
Calvin reminds me of me when I was a kid. 

People say oh its just a comic strip...
Those people havent truely read Calvain and Hobbes.

I used Calvin and Hobbes for a report in my philosophy class, I got an A =)

----------


## Blissful

[quote]*melts*

Have you lived in new england all your life?

Yes.  New England, IMHO, is the best place to live in all of the United States.  I am surrounded by nature (lots and lots of trees) but I use to live on the ocean and I miss that soo much.    ::cry::

----------


## lemonade

most amazing i saw was a *huge* landscape of bright green grass hills. i could see
abnormally far, the landscape cascaded hundreds of times as if into infinity. enormous hills, then i decided to fly from hilltop to hilltop. the rush i felt is beyond description

----------


## moon_spider

Probably the most amazing/profound experience I have ever had while LD'ing was a dream I had where I was outside some kind of school building and then starteing flying, then suddenly my surroundings changed and the school disspaered and everything was like a bluish purpilish tint and the sun was shining reallly brightly while I was flying about and there was a taj mahal style building far way in the distance, it was an amazing feeling, felt like bliss, transedental bliss.

Also the first time I Ld'ed I kind of shot up this green tunnel, and when I was flying up my whole body felt 'refreshed' and felt like there was air going through my body, and being my first LD experince I was amazed.

----------


## Zmey

_some of the most amazing vistas you have ever seen and experienced_

hmmm... exciting  ::shock::  


Let say

  Energy threads of the Universe ... amazing, huming, flary, alive...
    Metalic yeys of an inorganic fellow ... thousands of colors... I still wonder if this "skin" was specially 4 me.. ; )
      Me in my bed ... sleeping.. /impressive only for myself, I guess..   ::lol::  /
        A few landscapes ..I couldn't describe and I couldn't  forget.. : )

There is one more thing I want tell u about, but can't find a similar english word in my dictionary! lol ))))

----------


## Universal Mind

There is a lot of stiff competition for this, but I might go with the dream that marks my step from the short dabblings phase to the full blown, long lasting experiences phase.  I went into the full details here a while back, but now I will give a quick summary of the most profound part.  I went to a museum and saw an exhibit of my mother (not a wax figure, but my mother) holding me as a three year old, and I felt a mind expanded nostalgia that was incredibly beautiful and felt an extreme connection to the stituation, realizing that the past is never actually lost because everything it was is still here, just in a different arrangement.  It was like a nirvanic feeling of timelessness.  

Earlier in that same dream, I saw a picture of my parents and some of their friends at a party in the mid-1970's, which is when I was the age my percieved self was at the museum.  It was a picture that, as far as I know, doesn't exist in the waking world, and neither do the friends that were in it.  The astoundingly beautiful childhood nostalgia element was just as strong at this moment.

----------


## Roryflyguy

:Off topic:  

I havent had any LD&#39;s yet&#33;&#33;&#33;

 ::morecrying:: 

EDIT:

Holy crap, i didnt see the date...

Sorry...

----------


## Morphius Mooch

ONe most amazing dream I ever had was when me and my sisters were mermaids in search of Atlantis. The sea was so blue, so tropical and warm and my fin glittered a deep emerald green. I found the island, and became human there. IT had soft yellow sand and what was so beautiful about it was the cave I sat inside where a clear, cool river ran with glittering gems--not stones, but gems--and the Atlantian people spoek to me in their native language I didn&#39;tunderstand but I was accepted by them. I remember not wanting to leave because it was so peaceful there when my mother came to find me in the cave.

----------

